# Wages being paid on a monday



## YasminKir (23 Sep 2019)

Hey I am just wondering about my wages. I normally get paid the last day of every month ( unless the end of the month is a weekend). However , this month the last day of the month lands on Monday of the 30th. Therefore will I get paid on the Friday ? which is the 27th or the Monday.


----------



## Easel (23 Sep 2019)

If Monday is the last day of the month then why wouldn't you be paid then? I would just ask your payroll to clarify.


----------



## Sunny (23 Sep 2019)

The funds need to be in your account on Monday morning so that means you will be paid on Friday. You should have access to the funds on Friday night/Saturday Morning.


----------



## Setanta12 (24 Sep 2019)

I think it depends on your bank, your employer's bank and your employer ... only your HR can guess an answer, we can't.


----------



## Sunny (24 Sep 2019)

Setanta12 said:


> I think it depends on your bank, your employer's bank and your employer ... only your HR can guess an answer, we can't.



It doesn't really. The wages have to be in the employees account on Monday morning (Pay Day). To meet that deadline, employers need to make the payment before Friday afternoon cut off so they are processed for Friday night batch. All banks that I am aware of will credit the funds on Friday night as there are no jobs run over the weekend to credit the funds on Sunday night.


----------



## becky (24 Sep 2019)

I use to be paid that way (monthly) and funds were always available Friday.  Management weren't too happy but couldn't do anything about it.

Same if last day was Saturday or Sunday, funds were there on Friday.

Hated it as it made the next pay longer especially around the Christmas period. 

I'm two weekly now and its by far the best way to be paid. I have also been paid weekly and 4 weekly.


----------



## Setanta12 (25 Sep 2019)

Seems very certain.  I'm with my current banking provider because employees with accounts there got their money 1-3 days quicker than other Irish banks.  I've also been hauled in to assist when something has gone wrong in payroll-runs but have never heard how everyone had to be paid by a certain date (only that funds had to leavethe employer account by a certain date)(and hence I have been called in when that didn't happen, in my old MNC employer)

Very happy to be wrong here.  Not a hill I want to die on.


----------



## Nutso (27 Sep 2019)

I work in payroll.  We ensure that payments are made on a certain date but not that employees will receive them on that date.  Receipt dates depend on each individual's bank account.


----------



## Bronte (28 Sep 2019)

Sunny said:


> It doesn't really. The wages have to be in the employees account on Monday morning (Pay Day). To meet that deadline, employers need to make the payment before Friday afternoon cut off so they are processed for Friday night batch. All banks that I am aware of will credit the funds on Friday night as there are no jobs run over the weekend to credit the funds on Sunday night.


So nobody can be paid ever on a Monday if it’s via a bank?


----------



## iamaspinner (28 Sep 2019)

I'm in the public service. My salary has been paid into my account today Saturday and is available to me. It has a date of Monday 30th though.


----------



## beautfan (28 Sep 2019)

When I worked in payroll (HSE 2 to 3k being paid per cycle) we had to give our proceesing bank 3 working days to transfer the funds. So the weekend days couldn't be counted. 

Maybe a smaller payroll run could accommodate it. 

I'm still in HSE and know our payroll runs finishe on a Friday for the following Thursday. I'm assuming this allows for public holidays which normally occur on a Monday.


----------



## Sunny (30 Sep 2019)

Nutso said:


> I work in payroll.  We ensure that payments are made on a certain date but not that employees will receive them on that date.  Receipt dates depend on each individual's bank account.




Well that is plain wrong. If pay day is the 30th of every Month and it falls on a Monday, when do you instruct your bank to debit your company bank account to pay the wages. If you wait until Monday morning to make the payment, you are being very unfair to employees. If Monday is a bank holiday are you telling me that you might make employees wait until Wednesday for the wages considering you won't be paying until Tuesday.  If pay day falls on a Saturday, when do make the payment? On the Friday. So why wouldn't you do the same with a Monday payday?

 If I am due to be paid on the Monday and my wages aren't in my account as I go to buy my coffee on the way into work, HR and Payroll will be getting a very angry call. Even more so if I have direct debits coming out on the 30th and you are telling me that the company paid you on the 30th. I have worked for numerous multi nationals and smaller companies and I have never heard of people being told pay is the 30th but you might not get your wages on the 30th....I think I would insist on cash on that basis.


----------



## RedOnion (30 Sep 2019)

Sunny said:


> .I think I would insist on cash on that basis


And what time would you collect the cash?
Midnight Friday if pay is due on Monday, or would you wait until Monday?


----------



## Sunny (30 Sep 2019)

RedOnion said:


> And what time would you collect the cash?
> Midnight Friday if pay is due on Monday, or would you wait until Monday?



I was being sarcastic but I guess it wasn't obvious.....

With the introduction of SEPA which are next day value payments, the days of one bank telling you it will two days another bank telling you it will take 3 days are gone so why would anyone accept not knowing when they will get their wages?


----------



## Nutso (30 Sep 2019)

Sunny said:


> Well that is plain wrong. If pay day is the 30th of every Month and it falls on a Monday, when do you instruct your bank to debit your company bank account to pay the wages. If you wait until Monday morning to make the payment, you are being very unfair to employees. If Monday is a bank holiday are you telling me that you might make employees wait until Wednesday for the wages considering you won't be paying until Tuesday.  If pay day falls on a Saturday, when do make the payment? On the Friday. So why wouldn't you do the same with a Monday payday?
> 
> If I am due to be paid on the Monday and my wages aren't in my account as I go to buy my coffee on the way into work, HR and Payroll will be getting a very angry call. Even more so if I have direct debits coming out on the 30th and you are telling me that the company paid you on the 30th. I have worked for numerous multi nationals and smaller companies and I have never heard of people being told pay is the 30th but you might not get your wages on the 30th....I think I would insist on cash on that basis.



We pay weekly so this may be why it's never been an issue.  Some of our employees provide non-SEPA bank accounts.  We make the payment on the same day each week but have no control over when they receive it.  It's not really possible for us to make the payment any earlier anyway due to the amount of processing involved before payments can be made.  We have it written in contracts that we will make payment each week but receipt date depends on the individual's bank account.


----------



## Sunny (30 Sep 2019)

Nutso said:


> We pay weekly so this may be why it's never been an issue.  Some of our employees provide non-SEPA bank accounts.  We make the payment on the same day each week but have no control over when they receive it.  It's not really possible for us to make the payment any earlier anyway due to the amount of processing involved before payments can be made.  We have it written in contracts that we will make payment each week but receipt date depends on the individual's bank account.



Fair enough. Just never seen it. Any contract I have ever had is that that wages will be paid on or before a certain date i.e. I must have them on a certain date and sometimes I will get them earlier due to falling on non business days. I have only ever been paid monthly though.


----------



## Purple (30 Sep 2019)

We pay weekly. Payments are made first thing Wednesday morning and most people have it in their accounts that day.
If they choose to use a bank which are slow to get their act together it can be the next day before they get their money. Our official payday is Thursday so everyone generally gets paid a day early. It goes back to the days when people got paid by cheque and they needed time to cash or lodge them.


----------

